# Frame set weight?



## he_runs (Apr 26, 2007)

Anyone know weight of a 54 and 56 cm 2008 Orca frame set?


----------



## SlaminSam (Nov 1, 2007)

he_runs said:


> Anyone know weight of a 54 and 56 cm 2008 Orca frame set?


2008 Orbea claimed weight for a 54 is 1425g. I do not own one so and the literature does not give the 56 weight.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

There is no 56. They claim 1425 grams for a 57 on the "Build your dream bike" section of the Orbea web site.


----------

